# Can you get a refund for the diesel vs gasoline price difference?



## Sal29 (Jul 27, 2014)

Cars like the Passat TDI, Jetta,TDI, and Cruze Diesel make a lot of sense if you can get a refund for the extra money you're paying vs gasoline. Does it vary from state to state or can you get a refund from the feds?


----------



## Chicago-uber (Jun 18, 2014)

First time I hear of it. What state are you in, sir?


----------



## Sal29 (Jul 27, 2014)

Pennsylvania. The whole reason diesel is expensive is a tax for road damage from heavy diesel vehicles.
Diesel cars and light diesel trucks don't cause any more road damage than gasoline powered vehicles though.


----------



## ARIV005 (Mar 4, 2015)

I assume you use your car for personal use as well. You'll make more money deducting mileage.


----------



## ReviTULize (Sep 29, 2014)

It's also not produced as much


----------

